# training



## crazyskohl (Sep 22, 2009)

is it possible to train your tegu how to come to its name :?: and can you potty train your tegu to poo and pee in a litter box :?: some one please help :fc thanks :jes


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 23, 2009)

One thing that helps as far as the name thing is saying the name everytime you open your enclosure, say it the same way over and over till it comes to you, I've been doing it since day one with mine and it works,. 
(I doubt they learn the name lol but they definately learn when they hear that tone there coming out the enclosure)


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 23, 2009)

They definitely learn to associate the name with your coming to the cage through the conditioning mentioned above. That's how the cuban crocs are trained at Gatorland and St. Augustine. The trick for them is to use names that have distinct vowels and to hold the vowel. Then they reward them as they come to the name calling. I can't remember all the names, but they had Lucy (Luuuucy), for example.

Can't tell you about the litter box...I have one that would eat the litter, lol! I do have a Colombian that likes to poo on the paper after she eats.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 23, 2009)

GUs are very smart mine follow me around in the outside cage. they will come by name or clicker. they can be potty trained GU training can be endless.


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have to look into this clicker, are you having good results with it?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 23, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> I have to look into this clicker, are you having good results with it?




Clickers work good for conditioning GUs and other animals All Conditioning :-D


----------

